# David vs. Goliath



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 3, 2007)

haha, cute lol


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 3, 2007)

Eat the dog!!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

fearless predator!!! :lol:


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, i want the sp. in the last pic 8) :lol:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 4, 2007)

> Wow, i want the sp. in the last pic 8) :lol:


Actually I'd think he'd want you mate! :wink: :lol:


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice!

What's the species of the mantis in the second picture?


----------



## jarek (Sep 4, 2007)

Now it got crazy :shock: just wait for time when dogs will be sold as a livefood


----------



## Asa (Sep 5, 2007)

How bad did the dog get mauled? :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 8, 2007)

Great Pictures, were you afraid the dog would eat it? Mine would of, she likes bugs :lol:


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 11, 2007)

Those pictures were freaking hilarious! Thanks for sharing!


----------

